# Back On The Road Again



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The vacum pump on my truck gave up the gost on the A19 a while back and after waiting nearly six weeks for a new one I just couldn't figure out how the belt tensioner worked. I had it in bits and tried all sorts, had someone else have a look and they had it in bits and still couldn't figure out how it workd. Today I went back to it with a clear head, tried something and Bob's your uncle it worked. She fired up on the button even though she had been stood for so long.

So after two months I am mobile and will be back down at Tesco's again annoying the wee carpark attendant by taking up four spaces and generally annoying some of the local greenpeace mob by driving something very politically incorrect.

:lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> The vacum pump on my truck gave up the gost on the A19 a while back and after waiting nearly six weeks for a new one I just couldn't figure out how the belt tensioner worked. I had it in bits and tried all sorts, had someone else have a look and they had it in bits and still couldn't figure out how it workd. Today I went back to it with a clear head, tried something and Bob's your uncle it worked. She fired up on the button even though she had been stood for so long.
> 
> So after two months I am mobile and will be back down at Tesco's again annoying the wee carpark attendant by taking up four spaces and generally annoying some of the local greenpeace mob by driving something very politically incorrect.
> 
> :lol:


oh yeah....thats a beast! very cool.....as long as you dont come to my tesco! :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

WLF that's bloody huge


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> The vacum pump on my truck gave up the gost on the A19 a while back and after waiting nearly six weeks for a new one I just couldn't figure out how the belt tensioner worked. I had it in bits and tried all sorts, had someone else have a look and they had it in bits and still couldn't figure out how it workd. Today I went back to it with a clear head, tried something and Bob's your uncle it worked. She fired up on the button even though she had been stood for so long.
> 
> So after two months I am mobile and will be back down at Tesco's again annoying the wee carpark attendant by taking up four spaces and generally annoying some of the local greenpeace mob by driving something very politically incorrect.
> 
> :lol:


Very imposing, and impressive.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> The vacum pump on my truck gave up the gost on the A19 a while back and after waiting nearly six weeks for a new one I just couldn't figure out how the belt tensioner worked. I had it in bits and tried all sorts, had someone else have a look and they had it in bits and still couldn't figure out how it workd. Today I went back to it with a clear head, tried something and Bob's your uncle it worked. She fired up on the button even though she had been stood for so long.
> 
> So after two months I am mobile and will be back down at Tesco's again annoying the wee carpark attendant by taking up four spaces and generally annoying some of the local greenpeace mob by driving something very politically incorrect.
> 
> :lol:


Holy ****!  When you're driving along the road, do you get followed by a wee fat balding guy with a big cigar, white hat and a boy called 'Rosco' with a bloodhound who occasionally shouts, "You Duke boys are going to get it!"


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

How many gallons to the mile does that beast swallow


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Do you need a HGV licence for that?

What is it?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scottishcammy said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > The vacum pump on my truck gave up the gost on the A19 a while back and after waiting nearly six weeks for a new one I just couldn't figure out how the belt tensioner worked. I had it in bits and tried all sorts, had someone else have a look and they had it in bits and still couldn't figure out how it workd. Today I went back to it with a clear head, tried something and Bob's your uncle it worked. She fired up on the button even though she had been stood for so long.
> ...


No but there is a guy on bike that chases me now and again !!!!!! but that is a whole different story all together :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> generally annoying some of the local greenpeace mob by driving something very politically incorrect.


I`m not in greenpeace but I`m very annoyed :taz:

You`re a very, very bad person & should go to Brazil and replant the rainforest to make amends


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Robert said:


> Do you need a HGV licence for that?
> 
> What is it?


Normal car licence is ok, it's a Ford F350 with a 200 horse 7.3 Powerstroke turbo diesel motor that's got enough torque to pull a house down, rated to tow about 9 or 10 tons. Mostly bought for pulling these big american travel trailers.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Seen one of those outfits in Spain, fitted with a fifth wheel connection in the flat bed and pulling an absolutely massive stepped trailer with pull out sides. Pulled in alongside me on a site at Santa Susanna, Costa Brava. :yes:

Made my Mitsu Pajero LWB and Lunar Delta TA look small by comparison, and that combination was one of the biggest you could pull legally in the UK before you go onto 5th wheelers. The guy was Dutch, we had a few glases of wine together, nice guy, showed us the *bath*  in the trailer - NOT a shower, a full bath! The kitchen had a small chest freezer built in, and the living area had a 23 inch colour satellite set-up that operated on a swivel, you could turn it around 180 degrees so it faced into the separate bedroom at the back. :huh:

His mate turned up about a week later with a Ford Escort pulling a KIP (Dutch made van about 12 ft long) - talk about Little and Large - Mrs. Mel and myself POSL :rofl2:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

catflem said:


> How many gallons to the mile does that beast swallow


I remember asking that exact same question when one of my mates introduced me to his hugely overweight new girlfriend


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scottishcammy said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > How many gallons to the mile does that beast swallow
> ...


 :lol:

Surprisingly not as bad as you might think, 17 or 18 running around and on a recent 700 mile round trip I got a shade over 22 to the gallon. That being said single figures is easy if it's driven hard.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> Santa Susanna, Costa Brava.


Nice area around there, been a few times. It was originally my intention to buy a trailer and I probably will at some point, the previous owner had a hitch in the bed. A bit impractical for UK sites but plenty places down in Spain take them.

Only minor problem is that "M" isn't to impressed at the idea of spending her retirement as trailer park trash :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think the Ford sell more F series pick ups than any other vehicle on the planet. Something like 100 an hour are purchased, not bad when virtually 99.9% of them are sold in North America!

Didn't Clarkson have one of the 400 bhp ones on top gear a few years back


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

scottishcammy said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > How many gallons to the mile does that beast swallow
> ...


Some guys just like to ride the waves


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Noice...

Here's one I put together a few years ago. F550, crew cab, 8ft utility box, PowerStroke diesel, 4WD. Towing capacity is about 17,000lb IIRC.










We plow the stations out with this, too. It's technically a 'brush truck' meant for going off-road and fighting brush fires (not really forest fires around here). So far we haven't found anywhere it can't go, with the right driver of course and that ain't me! We also use this as an early warning device on the highways, much better if someone runs into a $75,000 vehicle than a $500,000 engine, but not as much protection so it's a double-edged sword.


----------



## SeattleMike (Apr 22, 2008)

Ford F series trucks are like lice here. Big lice. They and their competitors from dodge and chevy are the basic work truck/vehicle in the US, and are probably keeping those companies alive.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

limey said:


>


*I want that one * !!!!!!!!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

That's a very impressive watch box on the tray. :thumbsup:

No wonder you need such a big truck!


----------

